# Lake Lee, Mississippi



## Rippen Lips (Jul 14, 2012)

Went fishing in a new location today. Lake Lee is an oxbow lake on the Mississippi in Greenville MS
Great thing about this lake is not many people bass fish it. Its a big crappie fishing destination.
Flukes and Buzz baits where the winner today. I was pretty pumped about today's catch being that I have just recently started fishing after a 15 year break.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice! Lake lee is an awesome fishery, the bass literally wore us out last time we were there.


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 12, 2012)

A couple of more weeks of Lake Lee fishing


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm glad somebody is eating those green trout, they pester the snot out of me when I'm crappie fishin'!


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 13, 2012)

Really nice mess of fish =D> =D>


----------



## ronnie (Aug 25, 2012)

nice bunch of bass 
Ronnie


----------

